# Diesel in Cold weather



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,
Has anybody here,ever had starting problems in their motor home from using out of season Fuel.Summer/Winter grade.
Apparently,even though I was aware that Diesel was,or used to
to be a problem in cold weather Esso are still grading their Diesel,March to Sept.
On another Forum (not here) it was said that this could be a problem when trying to start your motor home.
Now I work in the Fuel Industry making Diesel Tanks for storage, and I have never come across this problem in my Motor homing experience.
Interesting topic?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi aikidomo,
I have heard and experienced winter grade diesel only in the states.
Most of the northern US states indicate their diesel is winter grade on the pumps.
Every Cummins engine I have had fitted a 'block heater' as standard.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Diesel freezes

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_freezing_point_of_diesel

Winter diesel has anti freeze added.

Dick


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Many moons ago, we used to add a slosh of parafin/tvo/kerosene/aviation fuel to a tank of diesel in the Winter.
Do you think that is Winter Diesel?
Terrifing how old that makes me feel... 8O 

Patrick


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dunno if todays modern electronically managed engines would have a problem with the following,but years ago when we ran a fleet of Merc vans,we used to put in about 1/2 pint of PETROL into a full tank of diesel, never had problems with freezing fuel or any sign of damage. Most of the vans would do well over 1/2 million clicks!  
Tinhut


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Tinhuttraveler said:


> Dunno if todays modern electronically managed engines would have a problem with the following,but years ago when we ran a fleet of Merc vans,we used to put in about 1/2 pint of PETROL into a full tank of diesel, never had problems with freezing fuel or any sign of damage. Most of the vans would do well over 1/2 million clicks!
> Tinhut


In a dozy moment I put petrol into one of our cars a couple of years ago. The diesel one!!!! Called out the AA. Very obliging patrol man said he should take me to garge to get them to empty tank and charge me big.

Then said that car could take up to 10% petrol so I should be OK if I ignored his advice. As I had only put in a gallon I fille dit up with diesel, no probs. It was an S reg though.

Dick


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its years since ive heard of diesel freezing in the uk. Ive run diesel engined vans for 20 years winter and summer now, and never even thought about 'winter' diesel, let alone sought and used it. And sometimes my van has sat 3 weeks or more (last year 5 weeks) in the thick of winter. Then started without a hitch.


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

There is no such thing as winter or summer diesel in this country these days. The very clever men in the refineries make the diesel either 'light' or 'heavy' depending on the market. The only time you may get 'summer' diesel in the winter time is if the garage has not sold any diesel for months (highly unlikely) :wink:


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

HI in early fifties & sixties i was on dozers on opencast coal in winter when we had bad snow frost we used to put 2/3 galls of petrol in diesel to stop it freezing in the days before aditives etc


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Yup, that's what makes it lighter


----------

